

Microsoft’s Ray Ozzie says Chrome is the future, Android is the past - SamAtt
http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/06/03/ray-ozzie-chrome-is-the-future/

======
SamAtt
I actually hope the author here is taking this out of context because if not
this is the ultimate in amateur hour.

------
ghb
Wait, so Ballmer talked _over_ the insight of his highest software engineer?
Is that really what happened?

------
drivebyacct
GWT + LLVM + Chrome Native Extensions...

You take Google GWT technology, apply it to Android applications or let them
run as Chrome Native Extensions as more and more developers program for the
Web/Chrome...

I feel like Google may have a plan in mind.

